# SOC-P terminated?



## SESW (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this so I'd like to apologize for posting this here  if it is not.  

  I am currently DEPed into the Navy with an HM contract, shipping out in about a month. I am trying to forge myself into a SARC. I've done my research and I've been training and studying. However, I am now faced with a problem and I was hoping you gentlemen might be able to impart some wisdom. I have been hearing rumors from my recruiters that the SOC-P program at Fort Sam Houston has been cancelled for reasons that I will not specify here because I'm not sure if that would be considered an OPSEC issue or not but feel free to PM me. Can anybody confirm/deny this intel? If the program IS cancelled what would/should be my next plan of action to get my foot in the door? 

Thanks in advance for all your help and thanks for providing wannabes and hopefuls like myself with a treasure trove of intel and wisdom. 
-SESW


----------

